# Amazon flex ( I am deaf)



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Amazon flex emailed me this morning and I selected a session on friday at 6pm est. My issue is that session affects me for not hearing what it says? Does it have subtitle or what's session be like?

Anyone who is Deaf or hard of hearing is driving for amazon flex.. share me your experience about the session.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I dont have hearing problem but I just want to answer your question. Most of the session will consist of slides but they also explain them and answer questions as well, so if someone can be with you at the time of online session that would help you quite a bit. IMO


----------



## Ramon (Jan 4, 2015)

The most important thing about the orientation is that they will provide you the link to download the app. Im not 100% sure but mostly everything from the orientation the app would make you review it in some training videos. I had experience being a delivery driver so i find the job quit easy. An average shift would go like this...you get a number so you can get in line, once you are call you are assign a car with packages, you scan each package with your cellphone app and the cellphone would give you a route. you can modify the route if you believe is more efficient as long as you deliver in the two hour window you should be fine. if you have more than a two hour block you go back to the warehouse to get a new route and repeat the process. Just try to ask questions on the chat when you are in the orientation, ask almost at the end idk it might improve your chances. The hours are release daily at 10pm first come first serve basis...
if you need help just ask...good luck


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

I do appreciate your comments. Can't wait a session tonight. Wish me a luck.


----------



## Ramon (Jan 4, 2015)

anything you need just ask me...i will try to help you, just the same way others helped me 
this can be a great job for you, actually to anybody. everything its so easy except for getting hours...


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Everything is good.. background check has been passed. Now my question is I live in NJ but I selected brooklyn, NY for amazon flex. Do I have to get a commercial insurance because that's NY requires. Is it expensive to get commercial insurance? Get commercial insurance means I have to get commercial plate too? Let me know


----------



## MrPrinceAce (Jul 27, 2021)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> Amazon flex emailed me this morning and I selected a session on friday at 6pm est. My issue is that session affects me for not hearing what it says? Does it have subtitle or what's session be like?
> 
> Anyone who is Deaf or hard of hearing is driving for amazon flex.. share me your experience about the session.


----------



## MrPrinceAce (Jul 27, 2021)

I have some issues with the amazon video for the training course. it is not a quality subtitle and little burry with the font but not clear. I did some file complaints. must someone provide you an intertper with video. someone will. training with you. sometime make me acckk


----------



## MrPrinceAce (Jul 27, 2021)

I have some experience with amazon DSP or Amazon flex. You must provide an intertper. who are deaf and hard of hearing. when you have invite amazon chime meeting on the computer.


----------



## JohnRubyNagel (5 mo ago)

Amazon DSP are not operate by Amazon Corp, in Some states they does not hiring deaf driver. Amazon Flex are just like Uber or Lyft but delivery with your own vehicle and time.


----------

